# Brought a new toy for the garage/skyline, the Mrs wants a divorce !



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Well as you do, i went and purchased a new toy for the garage :40oz:

Im now a proud owner of a 2 poster ramp at home LOL! 

My Mrs has gone mad. Well at least she now knows why i had the garage roof built so high LOL.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

Superb! I want one (and a garage to put it in!)


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Sweet! That's what I want in my garage.. :clap:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

You are my hero. Legend!!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

looks like i would need to get some more scafold tube (see build thread) if i got one.....lol

looks great mate i got the same reaciton from my wife when i decided to by a honda fireblade without telling her......

Nigel


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

bastard!...in the best possible way


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

that is the bullocks, you lucky man!!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Satansbodyguard said:


> i got the same reaciton from my wife when i decided to by a honda fireblade without telling her......
> 
> Nigel



LOL, funny, i did the same a few years back. I just turned up on the Blade and got "the look" that woman give you when they are not impressed! 


Still, cant beat the look on the face the night i turned up in the skyline for the first time. She really hates my car!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Mook said:


> You are my hero. Legend!!



Glad to be of service my friend!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

That's brilliant! hope those bolts in the concrete are nice and secure though...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Love it!



.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

/wonders how upset the husband would be, LOL


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

blue34 said:


> That's brilliant! hope those bolts in the concrete are nice and secure though...



Yes they are mate. 

When i had the garage built i had a fibre reinforced concrete put in as i was planing on fitting a ramp. Took us 1 hour to drill 10 holes today! 

Used some massive bolts and also used epoxy adhesive down the holes and torqued up all the bolts to 150ibs. 

I was still nervous tho so i tested it on my van before the skyline and rocked it to death to make double sure before my skyline went on there LOL. 

Must say tho, im still nervous about how the safety lock works. Im in two minds on going out and putting it to the test (undo a hydrolic line and see what happens) 

My old Supra is coming home next week for some tender loving care so that will be living up on the ramp while my skyline will be living underneath it. That should make a good picture!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Niceone matty! How much was that if you don't mind me asking? Second hand or new? And is it 3phase? 

Looking to get one for my mates lockup. Plenty on eBay :-D


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> Still, cant beat the look on the face the night i turned up in the skyline for the first time. She really hates my car!


lol yeh mine too says my R32GTR looks like a ford cortina...and why don't i get a nice car like a supra.......

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

How high is your garage?!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> How high is your garage?!


Garage is 3.2meter if i remember correct. 

With the ramp fully lifted i have around 2cm clearence from the roof of the skyline.

However this is the ramp at its max, my audi will drive underneath with 15cm clearence. (from the skylines wheels which is the lowest point) 

I can measure the clearence if you need the info?


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

oooooooo two car garage eh

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*ramp*

sweet.. so now if you have a barny with the mrs you get in your skyline and raise it up and ignore her:nervous::nervous:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

minifreak said:


> Niceone matty! How much was that if you don't mind me asking? Second hand or new? And is it 3phase?
> 
> Looking to get one for my mates lockup. Plenty on eBay :-D


Its 240 volt, 18 amps

All in- 

3.2 ton ramp
Hydrolic fluid
fixing bolts
Epoxy for bolts
Delivered 

= £1200 BRAND NEW. 

It is a chinese ramp that gets slated, but alot of garages are using these now and i figured it would get abot the same amount of use in a year compared to a garges 1-2 day usage. I was expecting a hunk of crap (was going to inspect and send it back if it was) but i must say it is very good quality. However the electrical controlls are not the best. Well the controlls are fine but the wiring is missing earths. Only took 2 mins to correct this tho.

O and to add, i have a 4 poster laycock ramp and used to have a 2 poster (cant remember the make) at my old unit. However both was 3 phase so no good at home, i would say the actual quality of the ramp is on par with the laycock. 

One thing i dont like tho, the pads on the lifting arms dont adjust by screwing them in and out, you simply have a extenstion bit you can add so you have two set heights. This really lets the ramp down. I have got around this by adding a few washers to suit my car. Its not a problem on normal cars but on my skyline i need to be spot on so i can miss the side skirts etc. Come to think of it, its the first 2 poster ramp i have managed to get my skyline on without removing the kit so it cant be that bad!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

herman said:


> sweet.. so now if you have a barny with the mrs you get in your skyline and raise it up and ignore her:nervous::nervous:


Thats a very valid point mate.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Yer I've heard mixed stuff about the Chinese ones! But seeing as how little you'll use it compaired to a garage I reckon it'll be fine! 

Is it mechanical or hydrolic lift?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry just read hydrolic lol

Guessing it's got a separate safety release for when lowering? Got a link from where you bought it?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

minifreak said:


> Sorry just read hydrolic lol
> 
> Guessing it's got a separate safety release for when lowering? Got a link from where you bought it?


Yes it has a safety realise. Its a bit of a pain tho to be honest as you have to release each leg seperate and i think afetr you have realised it that it wont work again unless you take the car back up in the air. 

So for instance, if you lower the car 12" and dont then lift the car back up 1" i dont think its active? Its fine if you lift the car up and dont send it back down and stop half way . However i cant see a way to test it rather than cut a cable and see what happens. End of the day it is CE approved so must pass the standards for safety. 

I have set the safety off a few times tonight while testing it but obviously i can simulate a broken cable. 

link - SUPERB BRAND NEW RAMP 2 POST LIFT ELECTRO-HYDRAULIC | eBay UK


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh mate that is amazing......that's one of my dreams right there....v v jealous!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Awesome!! 

I want one too... Well be building a garage in a few years at home.
Was hoping to have space for one ramp, but now you mention a car fits underneath, maybe I should put two in 

Thanks for the inspiration and height info. Didn't realise ramps could be so inexpensive. 

Every enthusiast or couple with marital difficulties should have one.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Didn't realise ramps could be so inexpensive.


I will say, (not that i can see any design issues) that you get what you pay for. We all know that if you buy a cheap set of no name pistons off EBAY you cant expect them to deliver the same results as a set or HKS pistons. (im not saying the ramp will pack up after 100 lifts etc but im expecting it to for what was paid for it) 

But if you take into account that my car may get lifted in the air once per month on this ramp so 12 times in a year ? well i worked it out that is simular to this ramp being fitted a kwik fit for one day! 

The company warranty the ramp as commercial use! Even if it packs up after 100 lifts, that equals over 8 years use to me or maybe 1 weeks use in commercial property.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Did the same on Christmas my only problem was the roof suddenly got shorter bad calculation, next day i have sold the lift  .


----------



## black bnr32 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mook said:


> You are my hero. Legend!!


.....


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Everyone's dream hey.
Just a thought, that garage looks bloody cramped, I'd make a sign beside the controls saying:
CHECK BONNET.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

blimey ! I so want one... just the thought that u can work on your car..... great thing to do mate.... welldone! btw if ever your mrs does mention a divorce... quickly lower the ramp and she will change her mind 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I have one, though mines outside.... Damn useful tool


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Yep mine's outside too. Bit of a nuisance in bad weather.









At least I can make a big mess and just hose it away.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ramps rule!!!!

Bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

My hero


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

Couldnt be with out a ramp at work, doing private work or my own cars... but that drive on/drive off ramp outside, thats brilliant! lol, none of the agro of up n down etc, quickest tracking adjustments ever could be done on that bugga!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice idea with the ramps - Simple, inexpensive & ingenious! 

I've been dreaming for donkey's years of building a spaceous fully equipped 4 car garage with a man cave upstairs since I was a teenager. Our recently purchased house has just a couple of old roofs as shelter to store cars under but that's got to change. My cars can't live under car covers forever. 

Planning to make a new workshop myself from trees we need to fell anyway... but it'll take some time to get it all together for sure. I've never even held a chainsaw yet...and I'm on the hunt for the biggest most powerful one I can find used! :nervous:

Want stuff like built in metal cupboards, drawers, tool chests, 3-phase electricity for an old milling machine & lathe, thick curtain & extractor for paint spraying, compressor, engine hoist, concrete floor with a big drain in the middle, etc. Wouldn't mind a woodworking workshop as part of it somehow too. Tall enough for 2 lifts, Man cave upstairs with fridge, desk, phone, internet, shower (So I don't have to walk into the house covered in grime ).

Was originally thinking of two pits to just drive cars over, but not so easy to work underneath with the wheels off... There's definitely an added benefit of being able to store cars underneath lifts too ($ car garage becomes a 6 car garage, sort of! - as long as the one on top's not leaking fluids) and being able to work on suspension, etc. at waist level. 

Isn't it good to dream! 

I Kinda blame AkasakaR33 for showing me this a few years ago, which got me ticking: http://www.harwoodperformance.bizland.com/1941buick/Editorial 27.htm 

Maybe we could start a thread about people's garages, or tips for working on cars, useful tools, etc - share ideas and inspiration. Performance Bikes magazine does a feature each month and I love some of the ideas it's thrown up...

Mattysupra's got my juices flowing again with this thread. More please!  :thumbsup:


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

With the Chinese 2-posts hoists so cheap, they're finally in the price range of the home mechanic.
As Matty pointed out, you must know how solid your slab is or use the ugly extended base plates which are great toe kickers.
Some models have the cables across the floor, others over the top which gives a clear floor for rolling the gearbox jack.
Main disadvantage of the 2-poster is that the suspension drops so you can't check how the vehicle runs on the road.
A pit always has drainage and light problems, and must be very long so you can actually get into it once the vehicle is over it. If you have kids it's also a worry, so the pit needs covers and then where do you put the covers when the pit's in use etc, etc. 
So if your site is suitable, ramps are good. The Patrol weighs about 2.5 t and the ramp deflection is bugger all.
Just did the engine in/out in the Aristo using this ramp, very easy with the top man on the engine crane whilst the guy below moves the car forewards/backwards. Very easy to clear all the obstructions.
Only one pisser, the GTR is still a bastard to change the oil filter, ramps don't help at all.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

All good points, geoffree - especially with regard to children's safety.
I was working under the bonnet setting up a new crank position sensor last weekend and my 2 1/2 year old daughter climbed inside the car and wanted to play. Kids can be dangerous!

You ought to get a Grex Oil filter moval kit and your BNR32 oil filter removal woes will be banished. PM Matty32 and he'll sort one out for you.


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

A filter relocation kit will be first on the mod list.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice lift, im looking at a 4 poster myself, need more storage space for the cars, i gotta change my garage doors tho, the runner are too low, so im stuck waiting for a new set of roller doors which will free up all the space to the roof which will be perfect.

Congrats on the lift, i wanted a 2 post but the concrete was not poured deep enough for them (6inch minimum), so 4 post it is!


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow thats awesome. Im definitely making sure my garage roof is high enough.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Great work Matty - something I'm trying to achieve this year is a garage big enoguh to do something similar (he dreams lol).


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

I too have a double garage but my roof aint high enough for ramps 

Well done 

Although not sure if i would go 2 poster in case it wobbles earth quake or somat...


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

You should be able to pick up an elderly two post ramp off Ebay for under £500. Budget for a rotary phase converter if you don't have 3 phase mains. *SOME* 3 phase ramps can be converted to single phase motors. It's not changing the motor that's a big issue, it's the control gear inside the panel. I paid £250 for the two poster (3 phase running off a phase converter, we don't have 3 phase and I am too tight to pay for it to be put in) I have at home, years ago, and it's been the best thing I have ever bought. I now work as much from home as I can to save travelling costs  A pal had an internal garage in a semi, and took out the floor from the spare bedroom above, so he could get the headroom for a ramp. His wife left him over it, it was the final straw


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice work Matty. Cool as.... :clap::clap:


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

On reflection, I find myself becoming increasingly bitter.
I was feeling quite smug with the ramps I have just bought off ebay, Now I find I have ramp envy :nervous:
http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3664/imgp5776n.jpg
http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/1180/imgp5778.jpg
http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8441/imgp5779.jpg

lol.
They were £1000 cheaper though, no children lost their bedrooms and there were no threats of divorce, so it's all good!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Chris Wilson said:


> ... and took out the floor from the spare bedroom above, so he could get the headroom for a ramp. His wife left him over it, it was the final straw


total hero!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Awsome mate, I need one of those!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

guess what this garage was built for  hehe


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Love it Matt! I've already told my fiancée that I want to buy a house with a huge garage, I'm not remotely bothered about the house, just as long as I can have a 2-post lift in the garage and maybe dig myself a pit I'll be happy. If you get any issues with the 2-poster Matt let me know, I look after a lot of Bradley 2-post/4-post lifts at work so resolving any issues you may encounter shouldn't be an issue.


----------

